# Green Pigeon Poop



## dovemom (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi
My pigeon has green poop, on and off. Its solid, not running.

He seems fine otherwise. Anyone know what the problem might be?
Thanks
Brenda and Ringo(the pigeon)


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

This could be very very normal, my pet Pearl has greenish droppings most of the time, Dotty her husband has brown poops.

Both of their poops are solid and the birds look normal, Pearl does eat more green peas than Dotty so I think this is the cause, every bird is different I guess.

Keep an eye on your pijjie and I hope he feels better soon!









Mary


----------



## dovemom (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi Mary

Yeh, Pij does seem to favour the peas in the dove/pigeon mix that I feed everyone.
I think he is fine. Doing his pigeon dance for the lady doves and eating and growing like crazy.
Thanks for making me feel better.

Brenda

------------------


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I just wanted to reinforce what Mery said. The poops in my aviary vary according to the dietary preference of the pigeons. I used to worry about the green poops, but they have been healthy for three years now, despite varying poop color. If a pigeon has odd poops and looks run down then I worry, otherwise I just let them be.

Cynthia


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello again,

Cynthia is correct, I would also like to add that if the poop has a smell that might indicate a problem, sour smelling for example could mean canker.

Let's not forget that female hens who sit on their eggs all night might have a large smelly poop in the morning (that's usually very normal)

Mary


----------



## dovemom (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks guys!!

May I be so bold as to ask another question?

My pigeon is 2 months old and today I noticed that he is following the male doves around, stepping on their tails and plucking out their neck feathers!! The doves are terrified. Do you know why he is behaving this way?
Also, would it be a horrible thing to release him to the barn to be with the other feral pigeons? He has no experience of life on the outside.
Thanks again
Brenda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Brenda,

If your young pigeon is not tame and human imprinted, it should be fine to let him go be a pigeon with the other ferals. 

In any event, you cannot let him continue to "terrorize" the doves. He will eventually do some serious harm to the doves.

Terry Whatley


----------



## dovemom (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi Terry

My pigeon will land on my shoulder but if I try to pet him or pick him up, he flies away. I'm sure he thinks he is more of a dove than a human. He would be happier with his own "kind" though. Our winters in Canada are cold, so I wouldn't even consider letting him go until spring. What would you suggest I do in the meantime? Should I avoid contact with him? Put him in a smaller cage so that the doves are safe? Thanks for your advice. Brenda


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Brenda,

If he isn't imprinted,and you want to release him in the spring, you should avoid personal contact, like feeding him from your hand. I don't think he should be sitting on your shoulder, either. In nature he cannot go up to other people and sit on their shoulder, they may not be friendly like everybody here. My Skye flies to my shoulder and his sister flies to my head (picture that one..LOL) when I'm busy giving garlic to another pigeon in the coop. He is a "pet" and lets me pick him up.

He should be in a seperate cage in order to protect the doves,but he needs plenty of room to practice his flying skills, He needs to be excercise, and especially needs to be a hot shot flyer if he returns to the great outdoors.
Treesa


----------



## kayzee123 (Nov 15, 2003)

Hello dovemom,

I'm a rehabber in Stratford Ontario. I have two healthy pigeons (one feral, the other is being weaned from human contact) that I'm wintering over. If you are near me, you could bring the little bird here. He/she would have birds of his own kind to hang out with. Call me at 519-273-7399 if you'd like to bring him to me.
Kaaryn


----------



## dovemom (Aug 27, 2003)

Thank you very much for the offer Kaaryn but I live in Alberta...a little too far away. 
I really don't even want to let him go.
He slept on top of the cage last night and has been there all day. I just put him back in the cage and he immediately started to bow and coo to one of the female doves.(I love watching him do that!) I put a mirror in the cage, hoping he would be "attracted" to it but the doves are the ones who are most interested in it! I guess I'll take it day by day. He won't let me hold him so I wait until its dark, turn off the lights and catch him...cuddle him for a while, even sing to him (poor, poor birdie, can't even fly away LOL.) I haven't done that since I've decide to let him go. I miss it. Man, these guys really grab your heart, huh?
Brenda


----------

